# medicaid and birth options



## embroideredflower (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello everyone!
Does anyone know how much medicaid covers for birth in different situations? hosp birth...home birth...birth center I am in north carolina if that makes a difference.
Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I would look into your options, and then ask the provider to find out if its covered. I gave birth in a free standing birth center and it was 100% covered by medicaid.

If you have a preference for providers already, call them and talk to them about how to get your birth covered, and if they don't cover it then ask for some referrals to other providers.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm sure you know, but every area is different. I'm in Ohio and had a hospital birth with a midwife. From my experience they cover anything 'normal' I doubt they would cover homebirth unless you had a home birth with a MW just because they need the doctor to be the one to say that you need something covered? Medical necessity I believe. As long as you have a medical professional say you need something (birth tub, meds, etc) I believe they will cover it. I got a breast pump covered, so keep that in mind if you have to work!

oh also, Homebirth is a legal grey area in Ohio, so thats why you can't really find a MW to be with you. I'm not sure of your state.

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I think it depends where you live.

Where I live I had to choose an insurance company to go through and my child would automatically go on the same one. So, I could have chosen one that worked with both a home birth midwife and a birthing center, but, I didn't because I couldn't have used the pediatrician I wanted to use...


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

I'm in florida and my medicaid covers hospital with midwife, birthing center with midwife, and homebirth with midwife. I was actually surprised.

one way I found out is just to call a birthing center and ask if they take medicaid. some take one one kind of medicaid (like mine).


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *embroideredflower* 
Hello everyone!
Does anyone know how much medicaid covers for birth in different situations? hosp birth...home birth...birth center I am in north carolina if that makes a difference.
Thanks in advance for any input.

i'm in nc and medicaid will cover everything if i see an ob for hospital birth.

i saw a group of mw's who charged $200 doula fee for hospital birth since they're active and present and insurance won't pay for their time. same group charges $1000 for homebirth and medicaid covers everything else.

i'm currently seeing a hb ob who charges $500 for homebirth and everything else is covered.


----------



## Lineymom (Mar 14, 2009)

This site tells the status of midwives by state. The last column is if medicaid pays them in that state
http://mana.org/statechart.html


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lineymom* 
This site tells the status of midwives by state. The last column is if medicaid pays them in that state
http://mana.org/statechart.html

That is a good chart for DEMs but it is important to remember that CNMs do home births in some states. For instance, NC doesn't certify DEMs or CPMs however CNMs with backups OBs can do home births. The home birth would be able to be covered under Medicaid if using a CNM, but not a DEM as they are not regulated.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Hee Hee, now I see that the OP is actually in NC. Medicaid will more than likely cover an entire hospital or birth center birth as long as the provider accepts Medicaid. As for home birth- there are several CNM practices in the state that accept it, but some ask that you pay things like the assistant fee which can run up to $1000.00.


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm seeing Dr. Hayes in Asheville. He is an ob who only does homebirth. he charges $500, this is for the actual birth, and supplies, because medicaid wont pay i guess, but they pay for everything else.

New Another place I went to, New Dawn, charges like $200.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

It may depend on if you have other insurance too, like I do.

I have a primary insurance carrier and then Medicaid as a back up. So Medicaid will automatically follow the "rules of coverage" that my primary insurance has.


----------



## Jessica Rimmer (Aug 20, 2011)

I am not sure if you are still an active member or not but I would love any information you could give me about the ob who does homebirths for only $500.


----------



## Jessica Rimmer (Aug 20, 2011)

I am not sure if you are still an active member or not but I would love any information you could give me about the ob who does homebirths for only $500.


----------



## SoulOfGrace (Aug 20, 2011)

Here ya' go Jessica : http://harvestmoonwomenshealth.com/


----------



## cinderella08 (Feb 27, 2009)

Since CPMs/DEMs (traditional midwive) are illegal in NC, medicaid of course doesn't cover them. The CNMs who do homebirth accept medicaid, as do the CNM/OB staffed birth centers. There is one in Statesville and one in the NE area - around Chapel Hill. I've heard wonderful things about the CNM/OB team who just opened the center in Statesville, and Deb of Carrboro Midwifery is awesome http://www.carrboromidwifery.com/


----------



## cinderella08 (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh goodness this thread is old... just saw that!


----------

